# has anyone



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

picked up Titanicus or Red Fury? I saw them in my local bookstore and they seem new. Im sure the Red Fury has something to do with the Blood Angels and obviously Titanicus.. well, need i say more? opinions are welcome =)


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well titanicus is about if i remember. a chaos legion with titan(s) attacks an imperial planet thats when the imperium trike back with the emperor titan and the salamanders attack and i think the local PDF try hold ground.

red fury is about blood angels and how awesome they are and they seems never to die (thats my opinion on red fury don't read space marine book horrible yuk)


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Titanicus involved pdf forces and titans, no space marines and it was a really good book. Red fury is the 3rd installment of the Blood Angels series and is also a very good book.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

mk because im down to check them out. after reading Storm of Iron, im so down to read more about CSM rather than regular SM. it was sad to see the Dies Irae go down tho =(


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Titanicus came out about a month and some change ago, I liked it though it did have a couple draggish points. I liked the parts about the PDF, you really got to see how shitty life was for them, the parts on the titans was also well done but f'ed up some of the cantor about titans, what the books says and the models say, as well as some previous fluff, do not jive, which is odd for Dan Abnett he is normally really good about lining fluff up.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Titanicus came out about a month and some change ago, I liked it though it did have a couple draggish points. I liked the parts about the PDF, you really got to see how shitty life was for them, the parts on the titans was also well done but f'ed up some of the cantor about titans, what the books says and the models say, as well as some previous fluff, do not jive, which is odd for Dan Abnett he is normally really good about lining fluff up.


yep, gotta agree with you on the boring parts. the only parts I really enjoyed were the PDF scenes and the tank survivor scenes. Oh, and did Varco die in the end or not, cuz I remember reading the part when he writes his name in the house log, but I'm not sure if he died from the tower or not.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Spolier

No idea, I think he was one of those up in the air, never answered questions.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

shhhh! baddies! dont spoil it for me >.<


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

ok so i finished Titanicus last night, and it was well.. as you guys said. Slow on some parts, but nothing beat the Titan action. that was insane. the amount of detail on a book just about Titans is crazy. I was also kind of glad that SM/CSM werent in it (because of the cover showing SM's) because they always win the day for everyone else usually. it was good to see the Mechanicus actually doing some of the heavier fighting. I will admitt though, there was sooo many characters involved lol. Like, 4-5 different plots going on at once. Good book though. =) out of 10, i'd give it an 7 or 8.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree, Titanicus is not one of Abnett's best. Red Fury is quite good though, definitly an improvement on the first two. It also leaves it wide open for a nice juicy instalment, that could affect the fluff of the BAs for the future.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

ehh. you knew what was coming in Red Fury. it was like, well, chaos is somehow gonna get involved, and almost destroy the BA and sucessor chapters if possible.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I just liked seeing all the successors in Red Fury, as most of them are only touched on in Index Astartes.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah it was pretty cool. one of the chapter masters is a dreadnought! lmao


----------

